# How was this AT trained?



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I dont know how he was trained but I do like this little dog. Don could you start producing little jammers like this one?

http://www.junker-meves.de/privat/filme_jojo/Best_Off_B.wmv

http://www.junker-meves.de/privat/filme_jojo/Best_Off_C.wmv


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like it, a lot of energy in the work. That's something I could live with for sure.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like motivation the way the dog is hugging the leg and staring up at the handler. I know all the dogs I have sold that have titled in obedience were trained with motivation.

My dogs can never move like that. That dog is built close to the standard, mine are probably twice the size and built much different, and not anywhere near as energized. They move with dignity similar to the Lipizan Stallions, pumping the front feet high up and down with the head held high.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work and love the dog--size, agility, drive, temperament and desire to work.


Terrasita


----------

